
Google Summer of Code, Contribute to large open-source projects - mmohades
https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/
======
mmohades
Google Summer of Code is a global program focused on bringing more student
developers into open source software development. Example of which are Python,
Django, Swift, Ruby, Mozilla, TensorFlow and etc.. Deadline is April 9th.

